# Toyota Tundra



## emvmm (Sep 21, 2007)

We have been looking for a new tow vehicle-had thought we would go with the Chevy Silverado 2500(not sure if gas or diesel). But then just got Consumer reports and they are recommending the Toyota Tundra. Don't really remember seeing too many of those at all the campgrounds we visit, like you see the Silverado. Any thoughts??? Thanks so much!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

No doubt the Tundra is a very nice truck, but what camper do you have? As nice as it is, the Tundra is a half ton truck and not in the same towing/payload class of a 3/4 ton truck. If you have a camper of much size, then the payload capacity of the Tundra could be a limiting factor. (Note I did not say towing capacity.)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

X2

The tundra is a nice 1/2 ton truck for those who like one to drive around town. It has payload issues (like most 1/2 tons) however, so if you have a heavy TT or want to be able to load up the bed while towing, go for a 3/4 ton!


----------



## arbee (Feb 3, 2005)

Shocking news! Consumer Reports picks a Japanese vehicle as their top pick.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

arbee said:


> Shocking news! Consumer Reports picks a Japanese vehicle as their top pick.


Didn't we already beat this dead horse?!?!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Nathan said:


> Shocking news! Consumer Reports picks a Japanese vehicle as their top pick.


Didn't we already beat this dead horse?!?!








[/quote]
Yup!







The most important question is the one that GoVols asked "*what camper do you have?*". Oh, I just looked at emvmm's profile and found that he/she has a 28bhs model. Then one more question, what part of the country are you in?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

arbee said:


> Shocking news! Consumer Reports picks a Japanese vehicle as their top pick.


So do I.

------------------------------------------------------------

emvmm, although it seems to be a convenient point for non-owners to pick on, payload capacity is something you need to look at no matter what you're considering, like GVWR or ... any other number. If it works for you and your combo - then it's not a limitation. The Tundra's payload capacity certainly doesn't limit us in any way.

As for the towing experience - I LOVE IT!!!!! Strong, solid, smooth, and quiet! (I do understand that "quiet" may be a problem for some







) Besides, aren't the "1/2 Ton / 3/4 Ton" designations about payload? If so, then its certainly not a factor to be considered re: towing ability. If the designations are, in fact, more than just payload ratings, take a good look at the new Tundra's guts and match them to the others. I don't think you'll find that other "1/2 tons" compare. My experience with ours certainly doesn't match any of the reports I read (anywhere) about towing experience with other "1/2 tons".


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Former dodge owner since 1995 owning everything from a 1 ton cummins to my reecent 05 1500 hemi. Then one day i was laughing at the tundra commercials on tv, what a load i thought.....well after driving one i can say it has been the best truck for me. Yes, just like all other 1/2 ton trucks it runs out of payload fast, but i sit patiently waiting as i suspect toyota will bring me a 3/4 ton tundra in the next few years.

And yes i am at its limits with my trailer.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

For a 28' I would recommend the 2500HD. Payload does matter and it is the law. Whether it is enforced or not is your pair of dice to throw.

More compelling yet is that I have never seen a member of this site or any other towing forum who switched from a 1/2 ton to a 3/4 ton and said let me go back to the 1/2 ton. Never saw that, doubt I will unless it is a small trailer. The 3/4 is a more solid towing platform and that is just plain fact.

Here is a good link to a rating of the HD pickups from Dodge, Ford and GM .

http://www.pickuptruck.com/html/2007/shoot...dshootout1.html


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

I might be the first one to step down from a 3/4 ton towing a 26RS to now owning a 2006 expedition and looking for a "smaller" trailer either the 21RS or the 23rs.

However I am also able to get rid of a third vehicle by doing this. My wifes van lease was up, so we sold the F250 and picked up an expedition.
She wins because she gets three rows of seats, I loose because I lost my F250 Crew Cab.

But we all know, when Momma is happy....everybody is happy.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Isn't it interesting that payload rating was not discussed that much until the new Tundras came out. Now it is the most important spec.









Bob


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Not exactly true Bob. The older Tundras suffered far worse in GVWR and GCWR. The former was 6600 lbs and the latter was only 11,800 lbs and far short of the other 1/2 ton trucks.

All of this lack luster performance is spelled out in Toyota's market share and via Toyota's current marketing plans on the new one. Improved performance yes, 3/4 ton capabilities---- NO. It is what it is.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Isn't it interesting that payload rating was not discussed that much until the new Tundras came out. Now it is the most important spec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The real problem is every brand gives you a huge towing number. But when you look at the numbers it doesnt work out. It is all about advertising. Every one does it not just toyata.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, I think most of us are saying the same thing here. Just like I already posted, I am not bashing the Tundra, I'm just saying it is a 1/2 ton truck and the GVWR will keep you from pulling a large trailer (unless you choose to violate it). I have the same delima with a domestic truck. BTW, for everyone who beleives that the GVWR seems to be something brought up to discredit the tundra, I had the same thing pointed out to me with my 150 before the Tundra came out. As I like to tell management at my work: "Automobiles don't travel fast enough to worry about quantum mechanics, and Newtonian physics hasn't changed in a few hundred years. Until it does, the answer to your question will not change"


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

arbee said:


> Shocking news! Consumer Reports picks a Japanese vehicle as their top pick.


Too funny. I would not read too much into consumer reports...us car guys know the bias.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm not trying to bash the Tundra either, but it is a 1/2 ton truck, with a 1/2 ton suspension, 1/2 ton drive train, and 1/2 ton specs. As someone else pointed out earlier, just because you CAN tow with the 1/2 ton doesn't mean you SHOULD. And a lot depends on how far you plan to tow and the kind of terrain where most of your towing will occur. Insurance companies being what they are, if you get into an accident and it is determined that your TV was overloaded (in either towing capacity or load capacity), most insurance companies will use any little excuse to avoid paying out. Whether you are opening yourself up to possible problems and liability issues - only you can decide.

And not to infer that anyone else considers towing safely to be a trivial matter (because I know that most everyone here is extremely concerned about the safety of their loved ones, themselves, and their trailers), but our opinions are not what matters. What matters is your opinion! And because you've gotten the full gamut of responses here, you can certainly make an informed decision.

In my case, I pulled our 29BHS (almost identical length, weight, and tongue weight as your 28BHS) with a 1/2 ton Suburban and now with a 3/4 ton Crew Cap pickup. The difference is like night and day. The Suburban had a 5.7L engine, 3:73 rear-end, and the transmission was not the HD model I now have. The Suburban struggled on hills, was difficult to handle on the highway with a cross-wind, and had a 10,000 pound towing capacity rating (and 1000 pound tongue weight rating). It WAS NOT fun! The proverbial, "tail wagging the dog."

On the other hand, the 3/4 ton pickup pulled our trailer effortlessly for 3000 miles, through the hills of KY, TN, GA, AL (Great Smokey Mountains, included). I, for one, do not wish to go back to towing with my 1/2 ton vehicle. But that's MY opinion (which is worth about $.02, as I pointed out earlier).

Here's wishing you good luck in sifting through all this information and making a decision. And here's a little more help, in the form of a great source of reliable information. Especially read the setion on "What Can I Tow?" RV Towing Tips

Mike


----------



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

NEW TUNDRA OWNERE HERE!

We just upgraded my TV to a 2007 Tundra CreMax 5.7L V8. Doing our first trip tomorrow and hopping all goes well.

We have the 23RS and had a Hummer H3 which was able to turn in my lease early and get the Tundra. Testing it out while setting up the Weight Distribution and Sway Control felt really good.

Will give you an update on Monday when we get back and some cool new pics.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> And here's a little more help, in the form of a great source of reliable information. Especially read the setion on "What Can I Tow?" RV Towing Tips
> 
> Mike


I've posted that link for others in the past, but the link doesn't work anymore...does anyone know where to find the same information??


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

skippershe said:


> And here's a little more help, in the form of a great source of reliable information. Especially read the setion on "What Can I Tow?" RV Towing Tips
> 
> Mike


I've posted that link for others in the past, but the link doesn't work anymore...does anyone know where to find the same information??
[/quote]
It just worked for me.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> And here's a little more help, in the form of a great source of reliable information. Especially read the setion on "What Can I Tow?" RV Towing Tips
> 
> Mike


I've posted that link for others in the past, but the link doesn't work anymore...does anyone know where to find the same information??
[/quote]
It just worked for me.








[/quote]
But not for me.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> And here's a little more help, in the form of a great source of reliable information. Especially read the setion on "What Can I Tow?" RV Towing Tips
> 
> Mike


I've posted that link for others in the past, but the link doesn't work anymore...does anyone know where to find the same information??
[/quote]
It just worked for me.








[/quote]
But not for me.....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I get an error that says: HTTP 406 Not Acceptable

I can't pull up rvtowingtips.com at all, but I used to be able to...Hmmm...


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

NJMikeC said:


> Here is a good link to a rating of the HD pickups from Dodge, Ford and GM .
> 
> http://www.pickuptruck.com/html/2007/shoot...dshootout1.html


I had a blast reading that comparison by Pickuptruck.com! Very professionally done and well written. But, the thing that stood out in my mind the most after reading it was...The Big 3 all make great trucks. There was not one truck that did poorly and all of them are in the same class - top notch. There wasn't an overall clear winner.

I know this doesn't excatly follow the discussion on this thread, just wanted to say that all 3 of The Big Three are making great trucks. Until Toyota and Datsun (um...Nissan) start building 3/4T trucks, well, I'm just not interested. And if you were to ask about Honda - IMO, Honda hasn't even built a truck yet.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

arbee said:


> Shocking news! Consumer Reports picks a Japanese vehicle as their top pick.


What an ignorant reply.....

I just looked at the sticker on the door frame of my Tundra and it says the truck was built in Indiana. That would be America, not Japan. By American workers, with American hands, and American jobs. It would also be the world's largest auto manufacturer.

Do the "Big Three" have any foreign parts suppliers or investors?

Enough with the flag waving and chest thumping already.......


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree- its up to what you want to pull- as we have seen some people may move from a 3/4 to a 1/2 ton but most go the other direction. DH is into trucks, so he always advises people to go bigger- his parents bought a 2500 then they ended up w/ too much trailer for it and need a 3500. They scrimp and leave things out they want to travel w/ due to weight limitations. I'm just saying that we can pull whatever we want basically w/o concern if its too much trailer. FWIW


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> Shocking news! Consumer Reports picks a Japanese vehicle as their top pick.


What an ignorant reply.....

I just looked at the sticker on the door frame of my Tundra and it says the truck was built in Indiana. That would be America, not Japan. By American workers, with American hands, and American jobs. It would also be the world's largest auto manufacturer.

Do the "Big Three" have any foreign parts suppliers or investors?

Enough with the flag waving and chest thumping already.......
[/quote]

***Doesn't walk, but RUNS from thread******

How many times are we gonna argue this one???????

Remember one thing.................If you follow the trade, the revenue goes back to J-Pan regardless of who "builds" the truck. People always make the argument of American workers. That is not the point and it never has been.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow! This one got off topic quick. I hope that wasn't my fault!


----------



## emvmm (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the advice! My husband went and looked at the Tundra last night-likes the Chevy Silverado better-think we'll be going with that! Appreciate all of you taking the time to answer my questions-love this website!!!!!!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

emvmm said:


> We have been looking for a new tow vehicle-had thought we would go with the Chevy Silverado 2500(not sure if gas or diesel). But then just got Consumer reports and they are recommending the Toyota Tundra. Don't really remember seeing too many of those at all the campgrounds we visit, like you see the Silverado. Any thoughts??? Thanks so much!


I wouldn't trust Consumer Reports to be able to evaluate a roll of toitet paper, let alone a pickup truck.

Bill


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Isn't it interesting that payload rating was not discussed that much until the new Tundras came out. Now it is the most important spec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with the above insinuation as it is apparently a defensive remark to a mistaken perception that Big 3 truck owners are unfairly cracking on the new Tundra. Outbackers have always talked about weights and taken the subject seriously. It was Outbackers that made me aware of my trucks' payload shortfall when we were wanting a larger trailer than the 23RS we own now. That conversation took place approximately 1 year ago.









I was completely unaware of the payload "issue" with the new Tundras until I happened across some people posting some rather pointed remarks about it and that Toyota had made a mistake in that regard. Who posted it? Well - the first post I read was the owner of a travel trailer with a 700+lb tongue weight who had just purchased his '07 Tundra to replace his previous model Tundra. Where did I read it? Tundrasolutions.com.









To clarify the "issue" that the Tundra owner on Tundrasolutions.com was complaining about - it specifically was in reference to the fact that the GVWR of the truck did not increase proportionately to the increase in tow rating over the previous model. Just being the messenger here folks.

Besides, if what you are towing and putting into the truck doesn't push that "issue" - then it is a moot point and apparently, the owners are rather happy with their new rides. Right Wolfie?







I see bunches of new Tundras around here and that is surprising. I for one am happy that Toyota has made such a capable new vehicle so that we now have more competition in the market and hopefully - all the manufacturers will be trying to outdo each other and working harder to make better trucks.

-CC


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Whatever you get, and they're all really good right now, make sure you match tow and weight ratings to how you're going to be using the truck. DO NOT rely on the sales people, get the brochures or check online to find out what the weight and tow ratings are for the vehicle your looking at. Just make sure that when you look up the ratings it's for the exact model you're considering. Often the numbers given are the maximum possible and can drop dramatically with different engine/transmission/cab/bed length combinations. Good luck and keep asking questions and you'll be able to make an informed choice.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Isn't it interesting that payload rating was not discussed that much until the new Tundras came out. Now it is the most important spec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with the above insinuation as it is apparently a defensive remark to a mistaken perception that Big 3 truck owners are unfairly cracking on the new Tundra. Outbackers have always talked about weights and taken the subject seriously. It was Outbackers that made me aware of my trucks' payload shortfall when we were wanting a larger trailer than the 23RS we own now. That conversation took place approximately 1 year ago.









I was completely unaware of the payload "issue" with the new Tundras until I happened across some people posting some rather pointed remarks about it and that Toyota had made a mistake in that regard. Who posted it? Well - the first post I read was the owner of a travel trailer with a 700+lb tongue weight who had just purchased his '07 Tundra to replace his previous model Tundra. Where did I read it? Tundrasolutions.com.









To clarify the "issue" that the Tundra owner on Tundrasolutions.com was complaining about - it specifically was in reference to the fact that the GVWR of the truck did not increase proportionately to the increase in tow rating over the previous model. Just being the messenger here folks.

Besides, if what you are towing and putting into the truck doesn't push that "issue" - then it is a moot point and apparently, the owners are rather happy with their new rides. Right Wolfie?







I see bunches of new Tundras around here and that is surprising. I for one am happy that Toyota has made such a capable new vehicle so that we now have more competition in the market and hopefully - all the manufacturers will be trying to outdo each other and working harder to make better trucks.

-CC
[/quote]

Well flippin said Curtis! You took my thoughts right outa my head after reading all this.. lol

Carey


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Its a pretty truck as well! But did I see they had a 28bhs? If so, I can't even imagine towing with anything less than what I have for mine, a 6.0 gas 3/4 ton. It does well, but I know the camper is there. I'm wishing I had gone diesel....... Mine squats in the back when I have the cart in the bed, but its dead level without it.

I see you went with the 3/4, good choice.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

having_fun said:


> Its a pretty truck as well! But did I see they had a 28bhs? If so, I can't even imagine towing with anything less than what I have for mine, a 6.0 gas 3/4 ton. It does well, but I know the camper is there. I'm wishing I had gone diesel....... Mine squats in the back when I have the cart in the bed, but its dead level without it.
> 
> I see you went with the 3/4, good choice.


same experience here. my 1/2 ton truck was OK, but really felt like i was knocking years off the life of it. our 3/4 ton 'burb with a 6.0 gasser is night and day better!

scott


----------

